# LF Roleplaying Group (SFW)



## SlyRiolu (Sep 8, 2017)

Ive just joined this community. Basically the only time I did somewhat furry roleplays was when I Rped about a comic called Slightly Damned (which is the reason why I am a furry.) it's free (no download) by the way check it out if you like fantasy. Anyways, I'm willing to play all roleplays except for Romance as the main genre. If your interested we can discuss a plot, genre, and whatnot.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi! I might be down for a role-play.
(I wanted romance...  )


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 8, 2017)

Your misunderstanding me I don't want Romance as the main genre. Focusing all the time of Romance and no Sci-if adventure or something. I'm fine with it being a secondary. Darn it I'm explaining this wrong aren't I?
@JamesOtters 
Forgot to ping lol


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 9, 2017)

I've never actually completed an RP...


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 9, 2017)

That's a rare thing to happen only happened to me twice one was I just powerplayed to the end when I first started, making a fantasy into sci-fi. The other was well organized and didn't plane crash and everyone was patient. So wana start planning?
@JamesOtters
I don't care if you've never finished one this could be your first.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 9, 2017)

K, but I have to go to sleep soon.
(It's 9:30 P.M for me.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh well this makes me look like a creep doesn't it? It's 12:30 where I am. West Coast I'm guessing I'm East Coast.
@JamesOtters


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 9, 2017)

@JamesOtters 
Nearly forgot to ask what type of genre do you want to Rp with?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 9, 2017)

IDK...

Edit: Good morning! (For me at least, because timezones...)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 9, 2017)

Yup still morning for me. So want to do a fantasy?
@JamesOtters


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 9, 2017)

Maybe, I'm not that interested in fantasy though...
(Hence why James, my fursona, is so accurate to real life...)
(^w^)
(You don't have to mention me in every post you know.)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry I didn't know if there was a subscribing system. I'll pop up a rough idea for a fantasy. We can try a supernatural modern if you don't like this plot. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 9, 2017)

Now that I think of it scratch my fantasy idea. It sounded a lot better in my head. You have any ideas?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 9, 2017)

No, not really...


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't know then I'll tell you if I come up with an idea.


----------

